
EU Commission to staff: Switch to Signal messaging app - pujjad
https://www.politico.eu/article/eu-commission-to-staff-switch-to-signal-messaging-app/
======
lone-commenter
This won't improve the security, right? Both apps use the same crypto for
communication; while regarding the quality of infrastructure and client's
code, they are at best comparable.

The only point against WhatsApp (and a good one) is it's owned by Facebook,
and thus so-called metadata belong to them.

But one may be happy to see people moving away from Facebook.

~~~
upofadown
The Signal client has reproducible builds:

* [https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-Android/blob/master/Repr...](https://github.com/signalapp/Signal-Android/blob/master/ReproducibleBuilds.md)

... and available source code. The Whatsapp client does not.

Weirdly enough though, Signal does not allow distribution of the client on
F-Droid...

------
rcarmo
I’m a bit curious as to whether this will have any actual impact on the number
of people (and businesses) who use WhatsApp. It’s utterly insane how much of
our daily lives goes through it in my neck of the woods...

------
onetimemanytime
EU Commission to Signal: Here's 45 Million euros and we'll have x engineers
audit Signal. (Future headline)

